# Looking for a hip pack...



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hip pack, lumbar pack, fanny pack... whatever they are called, I am looking for something specific. I would like something a bit smaller with a bottle holder built in. The catch is that the bottle holder needs to be accessible without turning the pack around or any tomfoolery like that. I would really like a way to carry a few food items and 3rd bottle for endurance racing, so the bottle needs to be able to be used on the go. I see a lot of packs with a spot for a bottle, but the reviews all say that you can't really get the bottle back into the pack without stopping and turning the bag around.

Does anything like this exist? I absolutely hate throwing my 3rd bottle in my rear jersey pocket because it tugs on the jersey and gets super uncomfortable.


----------



## GPeek (Sep 1, 2005)

EVOC Hip Pack Race 3L may work for you. 
http://www.evocsports.com/products/backpacks/hip-pack-race


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

There might be something useful in this thread...

https://ridemonkey.bikemag.com/threads/fanny-packs.280652/page-2


----------



## stellarider (Mar 17, 2018)

late to the party but i got one of these recently and its been great: https://www.rei.com/product/143338/osprey-seral-lumbar-hydration-pack-15-liters


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Dakine hotlaps 2L is what I use and it may work for you. It’s unobtrusive and the right size for when you just want to carry the essentials. With a little practice I have no problem accessing and returning the water bottle on the left hip holder. Hated the bladder hip packs cause the noticeable weight. The 2L is light even with a bottle and if you drink that one first it gets back to being Stealthy in no time. Basically stopped wearing a camelback after purchasing my first one two years ago.


----------

